# Bootsrutenhalter Reling



## seacat (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo.
ich möchte euch meinen selbstgebauten Bootsrutenhalter
vorstellen. Er ist äusserst stabil, kann in jeder Neigung an
der Reling befestigt werden, problemlos 26-28mm.
Jeder Bootsangler weiß, wie hakelig es ist, die Rute aus 
einem "normalen" Rutenhalter zu holen, meist ist der Fisch
dann weg. Hier wird die Rute oben eingesteckt, der Anschlag
erfolgt im Rutenhalter und die Rute kann schnell entnommen
werden. Es gibt vergleichbare industrielle Rutenhalter, welche
aber sehr teuer sind.
Weiterhin verwende ich ein Sicherungsseil, um den eventuellen
Verlust des Angelgerätes zu vermeiden.
Alle Stahlteile des Rutenhalters sind verzinkt, das PVC Rohr
hat einen Durchmesser innen mit 46 mm, ist silber lackiert
und mit Klarlack versehen.
Kantenschutz mit Stahleinlage am oberen Rand sowie am
Bügelanschlag.
Es ist viel Kleinarbeit, aber ich glaube, das Ergebnis lohnt
sich.
Ich würde gerne Eure Meinung zu dem Rutenhalter hören.

Freundliche Grüße
seacat


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

von der Optik sehen die klasse aus ...
fragt sich wie die Befestigungen so in der Praxis sind .
Aber ne schöne Arbeit ! #6


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Hi,
sieht sehr gut aus , allerdings halte ich persönlich die Befestigung zu der sonst sehr soliden und stabilen Ausführung vom Rutenhalter etwas zu schwach geraten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## seacat (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Die Verbindung Bügel/Rohrschelle ist eine Sechskantschraube
M8, die reißt kein Fisch ab.
Die Bügel sind aus 2mm Stahlblech.
Außerdem darf man die Rute selbst nicht vergessen, die
federt ja den Großteil ab.
Die Rutenhalter haben sich bisher auf der Ostsee bestens
bewährt.

Grüße seacat


----------



## tudells (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Hi kannst du eine Zeichnung anfertigen oder es mal heller Fotografieren


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Nimmst du die zum Ruten ablegen während der Fahrt oder zum schleppen? Fürs Schleppangeln wären mir die Winkel bisschen zu schlapp und ich hätte Angst um meine Ruten.


----------



## Crusader20 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Hallo
von der Optik her find ich deine Rutenständer top.
Von der Stabilität her siehts etwas leicht gebaut aus, aber das kann vom Bild her täuschen 

Mit diesen Rohrschellen mit Gummieinlage hatte ich schon Probleme, beim angeln mit der Montage auf polliertem Edelstahlrohr. Konnte die Teile garnicht so fest anschrauben, so dass die sich nicht mehr von selbst verdreht haben. Eine Erdungsschelle mit 4 Schrauben ausm Gas/Wasserbereich war da besser.

Gruss Crusader


----------



## seacat (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

*Klaus S.
*
Hauptsächlich benutze ich sie beim Driftangeln, aber auch
zum Schleppen.
Auf dem Bild erscheinen die Winkel vielleicht etwas schwach,
aber 2 mm Materialstärke ist sehr stabil.
Im unteren Bereich mit der Verschraubung Schelle liegen
die Winkel doppelt, also 4 mm, sind nochmals miteinander
verschraubt. Autoblech ist etwa 0,4 - 0,6 mm stark.
Durch die Verschraubung mit dem Rohr mittels Kontermuttern
ist kein 'Spiel', trotzdem lässt es sich sehr leicht nach hinten
kippen, was den richtigen Vorteil bringt.
Eigentlich sollte man bei jedem Rutenhalter sein Gerät mittels
einer Leine sichern. 

*Crusader20

*Ich habe vorher an der Reling ein Stück Gewebe-Isolierband
angebracht, das gibt den optimalen Halt für die Gummieinlage,
hält bombenfest. Außerdem ist die Schelle nicht z u groß,
dass sie bis zum Anschlag zugeschraubt werden muss.

Noch ein Tipp:

Ich habe um die Reling ein Stück Schaumstoffummantelung
angebracht, gibt es im Baumarkt in jeder Stärke für wenig
Geld. Das sind die Dinger, die einen Schlitz über die gesamte
Länge haben und einen Innendurchmesser nach Wahl.
Um die Reling gelegt, um die beiden Enden eine Schlauchbinder
und man hat Platz für seine Pilker, Twister, Gufis usw..
Immer griffbereit und die Haken sind geschützt.


----------



## doc040 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Moin,moin sieht gut aus,aber mit dem verzinkten Stahl ist es nur eine kurze Lösung.Mfg doc040


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Hallo,
deine handwerkliche Arbeit ist o.k. Ich würde allerdings da niemals beim Schleppen eine Rute reinstecken. Die Rute federt nichts ab - sie bringt durch den Hebel noch mehr Gewalt auf die Teile.
Ich habe z.B. seitliche Rutenhalter. Diese wurden in der Mitte der Rutenhülse mit eine Schelle an die Relings geschraubt. Die eine Schellenhälfte ist dabei mittig ann den Rutenhalter angeschweißt. Nach wenigen Tagen Schleppangeln mußte ich auch noch eine der Schellenhälften an die Reling schweißen, weil die Rutenhalter nicht zum stehen kamen. Deine Schelle/ Bügelkonstruktion bringt die gesamte Hebelleistung auf einen zentralen Punkt.

Du wolltest Meinungen haben.


----------



## seacat (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

*Dolfin

*Du schreibst, dass die Rute nicht abfedert!
Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ob eine Rute "abfedert"
mehr oder weniger, liegt doch an den Eigenschaften der
Rute selbst, egal in welchem Rutenhalter sie steckt.
Und was für besondere Kräfte wirken denn auf den RH ein?
Wir befinden uns auf dem Wasser, alles ist in Bewegung,
es treten keine stationären Kräfte auf.
Ich hatte vorher diese schwarzen "Allerwelts"-Rutenhalter
aus PVC, bis man da die Rute bei einem Biss rausbekommt,
sind 50% der Fische wieder los und weg.
Ich wollte daher eine Lösung, wo ich *im *Rutenhalter den
Anschlag setzen kann, so wie beim Tite-Lok.
Aber diese Rutenhalter kosten ca. 80.- €, wo ist da ein
vernünftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!?
Meine Rutenhalter kosten nur einen Bruchteil dessen und
versehen ihren Dienst tadellos und haben sich bisher
bestens bewährt.
Und ein bisschen Öl auf die Metallteile hat noch keinem
Material geschadet, egal, ob es im Süß- oder Salzwasser
eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Seacat,
reagier doch nicht gleich beleidigt, wenn man sich äußert.
Meine gesamten Äußerungen beziehen sich auf Schleppangeln. Wenn du dich also auf dem Wasser treiben lassen willst und Würmer an der Pose oder am leichten Grundblei hinter dir herziehst - o.k. - dann mag es gehen.

Beim Schleppangeln gibt es keine Möglichkeit und auch keine Notwendigkeit einen Anhieb zu setzen. Der Fisch wird durch die Fahrt des Bootes gehakt - oder auch nicht. Ein Anschlag jedenfalls verbietet sich.
Nach dem Biß kommt sofort erstmal richtig Zug auf die Rute und diese wirkt als langer Hebel sehr stark auf den Rutenhalter. Von der Verwendung von Tauchscheiben oder Inlineboards möchte ich garnicht reden.
Also zum Schleppangeln ungeeignet.

Ich möchte dir aber noch eine sehr einfache Befestigung anbieten, die an der Reling absolut festhält und mit einer einzigen Schraube miontierbar/demontierbar ist. Die am Ende befindliche Scharnierschelle kannst du an jede Eigenkonstruktion anschweißen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

@Dolfin
Genial, wo gibt es diese Scharnierschellen?


----------



## Zanderjunky (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Ja finde ich auch gut diese Schelle, nur wo gibt es die?

Gruss Matthias|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Hallo,
ich such sie nochmal raus - versprochen. Ist aber Qualität und nicht billig!
Also, ein klein wenig Geduld!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich such sie nochmal raus - versprochen. Ist aber Qualität und nicht billig!
> Also, ein klein wenig Geduld!




Danke Dolfin, las dir Zeit da warte ich doch gerne. Sollten nur nicht teurer wie ein Tite Lok sein.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

http://www.bootsladen-online.de/
danach "Beschläge"
danach "Verdecksbeschläge"
Art 103043

So, der Rest ist Euer Ding...!
Gruß


----------



## Zanderjunky (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Danke für denn Link,ganz schön stolzer Preis, egal ist bestimmt gute Qualität!#6

Gruss Matthias


----------



## angler10 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Hi Dolfin,
is das Rohr von deinem Rutenhalter so gekauft oder selber gemacht??
-wenn ja wie hast du diese Rundung am oberen ende hingebracht? |kopfkrat

gruß Flo


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Hallo Flo,
diese Rutenhalter baut ein Freund vom Bootsanglerclub. Es ist normales VA Rohr, welches mit einem großen Dorn auf dieses Maß aufgeweitet wird. Ich glaube er macht das an einer großen Bohrmaschine. Wie auch immer: Man kann die Teile kaufen. Adresse gern von mir per PN wenn Interesse.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass er eine Kugel drauf presst, evtl. unter einer Presse oder größerer Schraubstock.


----------



## angler10 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Hi,
also ich bin ja angehender Zerspanunsmechaniker (Azubi 2tes jahr) würde mich echt interessieren wie das geht.

|wavey:


----------



## seacat (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Hallo *DOLFIN

*warum sollte ich beleidigt sein.
Du schreibst, beim Schleppangeln muss kein
Anschlag gesetzt werden, was natürlich nicht
stimmt.
Wieso wird wohl beim Downrigger die Schnur
in den Clip geklemmt und die Rute gespannt!
Genau, bei Anbiss wird die Schnur aus dem Clip
gerissen, die Rute schnellt hoch und setzt somit
den *ANHIEB.
*Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, jeder Angler, der einen
Biss hat, egal ob er schleppt oder die Angel in der
Hand hat, setzt nochmals einen mehr oder weniger
dosierten Anhieb.

Und, warum sollte sich der Fisch durch die 
Geschwindigkeit des Bootes selbst haken, er
kann doch schneller schwimmen als das Boot
beim Schleppen fährt.
Er könnte theoretisch den Köder schlucken und
mit derselben Geschwindigkeit dem Boot hinterher
schwimmen.
Wenn ihm das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt, macht er 
das Maul auf und lässt den Köder sausen.
Zugegeben, diesen Vergleich mag nicht jeder auf
 Anhieb verstehen, er sollte auch nur belegen, dass
man sich schon überlegen sollte, was man so von
sich gibt.

Also, für ein freundliches Miteinander

seacat


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Hallo Seacat,
für ein friedliches Miteinander bin ich immer zu haben.

Allerdings sind die weiteren Aussagen von dir zu der Schleppangelei, die ich seit 20 Jahren betreibe, einfach eine nicht funktionierende Theorie. Es mag jetzt sein, das du sehr sehr langsam irgendwo mit dem Ruderboot schleppst. Was die Angelei auf der Ostsee auf Meerforelle, Dorsch und Lachs betrifft und auch die Schleppangelei auf Hecht, dort wo es zugelassen ist, liegst du eben völlig falsch.
Die Vorspannung der Rute am Downrigger sorgt dafür, das sich die Schnur nicht um die Rutenspitze wickeln kann und der immer entstehende Schnurbogen nicht zu groß wird, Der Schlag, mit dem der Fisch die Leine aus dem Clip reißt, hakt ihn. Viele Fische werden sogar gehakt und schaffen es nicht aus dem Cliip zu kommen. Durch Tiefe, Schnurbogen usw. kommt die Streckung der Rute nicht einmal fühlbar am Köder an.
Köder, die hinter Tauchscheiben gefischt werden, benötigen ebenfalls keinen Anhieb und bei Planerboards/ Inlineboards gehts mehr darum, schnell den Kontakt zum Fisch aufzunehmen und nicht darum, anzuschlagen.
Ich schleppe mit Geschwindigkeiten, die zumeist zwischen 2 und 3 Knoten liegen. Das bedeutet, der Köder läuft mit 1 bis 1,5 m/sek durch Wasser. Da hängt der Fisch - oder er hängt nicht.
Also ganz ehrlich: Bei mir und auch bei allen anderen Schleppfischern, die ich kenne, wird nicht angeschlagen. Nie nicht nimmer...
Hast du schon einmal einen großen Lachs/ Forelle oder Hecht über einem Meter beißen sehen?
Aber schon interessant, was da so am kreisen ist...:q


----------



## schedi3 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Hallo,

mein Angelkumpel hatte welche aus Riffelblech und aus gebürstes Edelstahlrohr gebaut. Zum Schleppen super. Wie man sieht, kann man sie zum Schleppen hochklappen oder man klappt sie ins Boot. #6


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter Reling*

Die Rutenhalter die Dolfin hier vorgestellt hat sind Klasse, kosten aber auch ein bisschen wenn man es richtig macht...
Ich habe mittlerweile 10 stück davon an Bord. Die sehen gut aus und die verdrehen nicht


----------

